# NICEE!!! got my Xeon W3520 2.66ghz to



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

3.66 ghz stable at 1.24v Default voltage.  temps run 58-61c at full load.. may go to 4.2ghz tonight and boost the voltage 1 tick and run stress test tonight.. 

do you guys suggest that?


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

Sounds good to me. I got my Phenom to 4GHz... so I have a say in this


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

I was suprised that i was stable at stock voltage at 3.66 ghz ... only thing i worry about is the temps.. but i had the temps at 1.28v before i started bringing it back checking stablity and never went above 65c so i think i will be fine


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

What are you using for cooling?


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

aircooling Megahalems  .. gonna be going liquid soon


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

Maybe wait to break the 4GHz mark until you get the watercooling loop? If you really want to, you could do some _real_ low 4GHz clocking, but I wouldn't risk it until the watercooling. Then again, that's me, I value my parts too much, I use them too carefully.

What's your loop gonna be like?


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

do u think my temps right now r alright... and im not sure about my loop yet.. i still need some help selecting parts and stuff like that


----------



## mx344 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice overclock dude, yah ive heard that xeon clocks better and at a lower voltage than the 920.

I can wait to see your final result.


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks man.. i cant wait to see either.. my CPU score on 3D Mark Vantage jumped 6500 points with this over clock..


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Dec 15, 2009)

CodeMinion said:


> thanks man.. i cant wait to see either.. my CPU score on 3D Mark Vantage jumped 6500 points with this over clock..



Dammit! I forgot to do a starting 3D Mark score before I started "tweaking" , thanks for the reminder, I guess


----------



## just a noob (Dec 15, 2009)

according to my multimeter i'm running at 1.3v for 3.8ghz, so your aren't doing too bad, but you should be able to use less voltage for higherclocks


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

ya... its just odd that i see 10c increases at stock voltage with a 1ghz overclock... i wonder how much more i can go on stock voltage


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

Your temps... they're a tad high, but I wouldn't start worrying until they get to the 70s.


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

well as of right now while i do my normal.. play Modern warfare 2 or play world of warcraft my temps dont break 40c.   Only time i get anywhere close to 60c is when im running prime 95 since then im at full load


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

:O Dude, at 3.6GHz on my Phenom (xigmatek Dark knight for cooling) I get 40Cs.


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

lol so do u think thats good .. what i am gettting? i mean i know 60c is a tad high at full load (which ill never be at) ... but barely hitting 40c at normal usage what ya think?


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

For normal usage, hell yah!!! How is that even possible?! You gotta show us a CPU-Z/Speed Fan Screenie.


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

ill do it now lol... how about a CPU-Z/Real temp screenie?


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

Real Temp... that's the program I was thinking of. I don't have RealTemp, I just use SpeedFan for now.


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

grr where should i upload my screenie to... when i upload to photobucket you cant read the damn numbers on cpu-z grrrrr


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

ImageShack?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Dec 15, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> ImageShack?



+1, if it's too big, scale it down please


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

It don't matter to me about the image size... it's too much time to resize stuff imo.


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

[img=http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7412/tempszi.th.jpg]


zoom in twice


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice man! Good work!


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmmm... those are some varying temperatures among cores. I don't know what to say about that.

My next build is gonna be similar to this one. (in my sig)


----------



## Fatback (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice OC! you're temps look good I say go higher as long as you're temps don't go above 70C then you're ok. There is not much you can do that will use 4.2ghz of CPU power so I don't think you would ever have to worry about you're cpu being under a load anyways.


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

now back to the original question .. u think i should push it more or shall i just wait for a water loop lol.. i mean i know during stress tests it will be a little high on temps but on regular load temps wont break 50c


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

I think 4.2GHz is a good place to stop until the water loop. No reason in risking it if you're gonna get a loop later.


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

kk ... now how do i overclock my video.. i have a HD 5870 card (sapphire) ... i heard you cant overclock this card.. that prob isnt true.. what is the best way to do it and will it hurt my card at all


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm completely empty when it comes to GPU overclocks.


----------



## CodeMinion (Dec 15, 2009)

lol aight... can u suggest a watercooling loop?


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

Ask BomberBoySK. Use Jab-tech.com a lot too.

Also, what's happening to the Megahalems when you're done?


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Dec 15, 2009)

Use MSI afterburner. I see most people using 1.3v and doing 950mhz to 1ghz on the core and 1250mhz on the memory. The only thing is the temps so you might not want to go that far with your 5870.


----------



## Jet (Dec 15, 2009)

You're looking good! 3.6 on stock is decent--I can run 3.8 at around 1.22V, so 1.2V is doing pretty good. 

About temperatures--i7s seem to be more temperature sensitive than voltage sensitive. 3.9Ghz is really easy--it's once you get in the 4.0+ range that you really have to start cranking the voltages up. The i7s have a 100C temperature limit (higher than most processors), so you should be fine up to mid 80s, though I try to keep it lower. Right now I'm hovering around 70C (4.1@1.34V) with a lapped Corsair H50 and Shin-Etsu thermalpaste.


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 15, 2009)

No, don't use software to overclock. Use BIOS.


----------



## mx344 (Dec 15, 2009)

CodeMinion said:


> kk ... now how do i overclock my video.. i have a HD 5870 card (sapphire) ... i heard you cant overclock this card.. that prob isnt true.. what is the best way to do it and will it hurt my card at all



lol, no need to overclock that powerful of a card imo, especially when you have you i7 overclockd over 1ghz... 

Yes its possible to overclock that card.:good:


----------

